# Looking for Rent to own Farmland / with house



## swatkins1051 (Jun 2, 2013)

Would like a nice home with farmland and pond , chicken coop, gardening
with potential business prospects. Can anybody help me? Illinois area or where ever . Special Education school teacher currently working with Chicago Public Schools.
Stephanie Watkins


----------

